# Security forces kill 15-year-old protester in Kashmir



## BHarwana

*Amir Nazir dies in Indian-administered Padgampora village during protest over raid *





Eyewitnesses said the troops fired live ammunition, tear gas and shotgun pellets

A 15-year-old boy has been shot dead by security forces in Indian-administered Kashmir during a protest over a raid that left two suspected rebels killed, according to police and eyewitnesses.

SP Vaid, a senior police officer, said a gun battle erupted early on Thursday after troops cordoned off southern Padgampora village on a tip that armed rebels were hiding in a house.

As the fighting raged, villagers tried to march to the area and attacked government forces with rocks to help the suspects escape, according to Vaid.

Eyewitnesses said the troops fired live ammunition, tear gas and shotgun pellets at the protesters, killing 15-year-old Amir Nazir and wounding three others, one critically.

Vaid said the teenager was killed by a stray bullet as the villagers ignored repeated calls by the authorities to stay away from the site of the gun battle.

Another police official, speaking on customary condition of anonymity, told the Associated Press news agency that one of the two suspects was killed in an initial exchange of gunfire.

He said government forces brought the other rebel's wife and two children to the site from a neighbouring village to plead to him to surrender. The officer said he refused and was also killed in the fighting.

The clashes continued in the village and spread to the neighbouring town of Pampore, where businesses shuttered their shops and groups of youths hurled rocks at the troops.

*'Tough actions'*
Indian army's chief warned last month that "tough actions" would be taken against people throwing stones during operations, but protests against the Indian government and clashes have continued.

Kashmir is divided between archrivals India and Pakistan, which have fought two wars over control of the Himalayan territory since British colonialists left the subcontinent in 1947.

India accuses Pakistan of arming and training Kashmiri rebels who have been fighting for independence or for a merger with Pakistan since 1989. Pakistan denies the charge, saying it only provides moral and political support to Kashmiris.

Tens of thousands of people, mostly civilians, have been killed since rebel groups began fighting Indian forces in 1989 and in a subsequent Indian military crackdown.


http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2017/...5-year-protester-kashmir-170309132507712.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Guy

What else would you expect?

This has been going on for a while now.


----------



## YeBeWarned

Sad turn of events


----------



## ranjeet

This kid's blood is on the hands of Geelani and company. They want government jobs for their kids and grand kids but stones in the hands of other's kids. Lanat on them all.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

ranjeet said:


> This kid's blood is on the hands of Geelani and company. They want government jobs for their kids and grand kids but stones in the hands of other's kids. Lanat on them all.


Now you expect Kashmiris to love & support india .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

ranjeet said:


> This kid's blood is on the hands of Geelani and company. They want government jobs for their kids and grand kids but stones in the hands of other's kids. Lanat on them all.


And the one who fired the bullet should walk free? I hope those stone throwers stone Modi as well.


----------



## ranjeet

JOEY TRIBIANI said:


> Now you expect Kashmiris to love & support india .


Many Kashmiris do love and support India, and rest will follow the lead eventually. I hope Hurriyat stop playing with the lives of kids for their political and financial interests.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GR!FF!N

Sad to say,but in any part of the world,attack on Army while conducting Counter Terrorist Activity is either will earn you a death penalty or life imprisonment.

It is extremely sad to see,Separatists are now regularly using kids and teenagers for their dirty agenda and they're no less sick minded than those generals who employ child soldiers which is forbidden across the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

BHarwana said:


> And the one who fired the bullet should walk free? I hope those stone throwers stone Modi as well.



Well the kid was part of a mob which indulged in stone pelting at an ongoing encounter site, it's unfortunate and we regret the loss of life.


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

ranjeet said:


> Many Kashmiris do love and support India, and rest will follow the lead eventually. I hope Hurriyat stop playing with the lives of kids for their political and financial interests.


Many ?? ehmmm ehmmm dont you think its prety much visible how much Kashmiris love india? 
.
Demilitarize if they love you .


----------



## BHarwana

GR!FF!N said:


> Sad to say,but in any part of the world,attack on Army while conducting Counter Terrorist Activity is either will earn you a death penalty or life imprisonment.
> 
> It is extremely sad to see,Separatists are now regularly using kids and teenagers for their dirty agenda and they're no less sick minded than those generals who employ child soldiers which is forbidden across the world.


many civilians attack occupational armies. Nothing wrong with attacking foreign army, common practice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GR!FF!N

BHarwana said:


> many civilians attack occupational armies. Nothing wrong with attacking foreign army, common practice.


When you attack an Army,you're an enemy and bound to get bullet.world criticizes Germany to deploy Hitler's Youth Brigade in War,not US Army to kill them.

But my stand is correct, it's a sick mind which pushes kids and teenagers to the fire of war.be it political or military.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JOEY TRIBIANI said:


> Many ?? ehmmm ehmmm dont you think its prety much visible how much Kashmiris love india?
> .
> Demilitarize if they love you .


It's visible to me and I hope you too look around objectively and realize that such gatherings will only result in more pain and misery not Azadi.


----------



## BHarwana

GR!FF!N said:


> When you attack an Army,you're an enemy and bound to get bullet.world criticizes Germany to deploy Hitler's Youth Brigade in War,not US Army to kill them.
> 
> But my stand is correct, it's a sick mind which pushes kids and teenagers to the fire of war.be it political or military.


Those kids have right to freedom. They have right to protest in democracy.


----------



## GR!FF!N

BHarwana said:


> Those kids have right to freedom. They have right to protest in democracy.


And yet,they don't have right to pelt stones to men on duty.in fact,in India,you can't even touch a policeman while on duty which will land you in jail.Attacking an Army personnel while on duty on separatist agenda will earn you life long imprisonment atleast.

A 15 year old kid,who doesn't even have right to vote,employing them for any kind of agenda, forget about political or military, is against Indian law and only shows frustrating level of separatist Hawks.


----------



## BHarwana

GR!FF!N said:


> And yet,they don't have right to pelt stones to men on duty.in fact,in India,you can't even touch a policeman while on duty which will land you in jail.Attacking an Army personnel while on duty on separatist agenda will earn you life long imprisonment atleast.
> 
> A 15 year old kid,who doesn't even have right to vote,employing them for any kind of agenda, forget about political or military, is against Indian law and only shows frustrating level of separatist Hawks.


So India replies stones with bullets because they know Kashmiris are not Indians. Why India never uses bullets in rest of aggressive protests in India.


----------



## BHarwana

GR!FF!N said:


> In Pakistan, they use fighter jets and Tanks.kindly don't lecture us what to do when our Army is under attack


lol now you are out of argument. I can understand. Take care.


----------



## GR!FF!N

BHarwana said:


> lol now you are out of argument. I can understand. Take care.


Out of argument of what???

In crowd control,Indian Police uses a range of weapons both lethal and non lethal.Even live bullets are permitted.And it's just not in Kashmir,rather all across India.

So kashmiris aren't getting any different treatment.And terrorist sympathizers get treatment from PAF in Pakistan, where in India,use of Airpower is banned.So I'm not getting why you're having so much pain about a Kashmiri where you couldn't care less about Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

GR!FF!N said:


> Out of argument of what???
> 
> In crowd control,Indian Police uses a range of weapons both lethal and non lethal.Even live bullets are permitted.And it's just not in Kashmir,rather all across India.
> 
> So kashmiris aren't getting any different treatment.And terrorist sympathizers get treatment from PAF in Pakistan, where in India,use of Airpower is banned.So I'm not getting why you're having so much pain about a Kashmiri where you couldn't care less about Pakistanis.


Okay give few examples of Indian Gov using live bullets and pellet guns on hindus in India.


----------



## Path-Finder

BHarwana said:


> Okay give few examples of Indian Gov using live bullets and pellet guns on hindus in India.


those things are only for Kashmiri people!


----------



## GR!FF!N

BHarwana said:


> Okay give few examples of Indian Gov using live bullets and pellet guns on hindus in India.


I wonder how many examples will make you happy????

Search keyword Nandigram.14 persons were killed after Police opened fire against protesters in Bengal who were pelting stones.It kicked off a massive political storm,but I'm giving just one example.

Same happened in Coochbihar where police fired on protesters from ally of the then ruling party and kicked started another storm.

You can Google it and can find dozens of such incidents.


----------



## GR!FF!N

Path-Finder said:


> those things are only for Kashmiri people!


Another expert of Indian internal matter.. [emoji19] [emoji19]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

GR!FF!N said:


> In Pakistan, they use fighter jets and Tanks.kindly don't lecture us what to do when our Army is under attack.



When did Pakistan use tanks and Fighter jets on Protesters ?? Please talk with some Proves


----------



## GR!FF!N

Starlord said:


> When did Pakistan use tanks and Fighter jets on Protesters ?? Please talk with some Proves


Attacking Armed force who are conducting Counter Terrorist Operation doesn't come under "Protesters".And you know quite well under which category it comes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

ranjeet said:


> It's visible to me and I hope you too look around objectively and realize that such gatherings will only result in more pain and misery not Azadi.


Then why do you fire on them . let them protest . 
If ypu do have supporter then why dont you let UN observers to visit the valley?


----------



## BHarwana

GR!FF!N said:


> I wonder how many examples will make you happy????
> 
> Search keyword Nandigram.14 persons were killed after Police opened fire against protesters in Bengal who were pelting stones.It kicked off a massive political storm,but I'm giving just one example.
> 
> Same happened in Coochbihar where police fired on protesters from ally of the then ruling party and kicked started another storm.
> 
> You can Google it and can find dozens of such incidents.


Well India justifies humans that protest than the country should not be considered as democratic nation. Don't you think so?
But a link would be helpful as these type of thing are usually politically motivated in India.


----------



## YeBeWarned

GR!FF!N said:


> Attacking Armed force who are conducting Counter Terrorist Operation doesn't come under "Protesters".And you know quite well under which category it comes.



you made a claim and now you are running from it, i ask you a simple question when did PA ever use fighter jets or Tanks on Protesters ?? ?? and please Google definition of PROTESTERS


----------



## GR!FF!N

BHarwana said:


> Well India justifies humans that protest than the country should not be considered as democratic nation. Don't you think so?
> But a link would be helpful as these type of thing are usually politically motivated in India.


I'm using mobile to post so searching news and posting is difficult. Google the keyword I've given.


----------



## GR!FF!N

Starlord said:


> you made a claim and now you are running from it, i ask you a simple question when did PA ever use fighter jets or Tanks on Protesters ?? ?? and please Google definition of PROTESTERS


Comprehension problem??

Read my earlier reply.maybe it was a bit hard to understand for you.let me make it simple. A guy who is trying to protect a terrorist by directly attacking army is no "Protester".

Now find out what Pakistan is in name of zarb e azb.you might understand my point.


----------



## YeBeWarned

GR!FF!N said:


> Comprehension problem??
> 
> Read my earlier reply.maybe it was a bit hard to understand for you.let me make it simple. A guy who is trying to protect a terrorist by directly attacking army is no "Protester".
> 
> Now find out what Pakistan is in name of zarb e azb.you might understand my point.



you are stupid , there are thousands of People protesting in Kashmir all are protecting Terrorists ? Zarb-e-Azb is against terrorists we kill the terrorist not those who are protesting against the operations


----------



## war&peace

Every Kashmirii martyred by terrorist indian occupation in IoJ&K will fuel the freedom struggle and inshaAllah the Kashmiris will rise along with Pakistanis and dispatched of the indian terrorists into hell fire...where they belong anyways..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Death to 7 lakh indian occupier terrorists scum roaches.


----------

